# Liebes-Comeback für Jeanette Biedermann!



## Geldsammler (10 Juli 2010)

Manchmal merkt man erst, wie sehr man einen Menschen liebt, wenn er nicht mehr da ist. Popstar Jeanette Biedermann (29) muss das wohl so ergangen sein.

BILD erfuhr: Die Sängerin und Schauspielerin („Anna und die Liebe“) ist nach zwei Jahren Single-Leben wieder mit ihrem Ex-Freund und Gitarristen Jörg Weisselberg (37) zusammen. Das Paar hatte sich 2008 nach dreieinhalb Jahren Beziehung in Freundschaft getrennt.

JETZT DAS ÜBERRASCHENDE LIEBES-COMEBACK!

Jeanette und Jörg sind wieder total verknallt, verbringen jede freie Minute zusammen. Freunde berichten sogar von Hochzeitsplänen!

Wie konnte Jörg das Herz von Jeanette nach so langer Zeit zurückerobern?

Nach der Trennung blieb der Gitarrist weiter in ihrer Band, schrieb mit ihr Songs. Anfang dieses Jahres merkten beide dann, dass sie noch immer mehr verbindet als die Liebe zur Musik.

Kurz darauf flogen sie gemeinsam in den Urlaub in die Dominikanische Republik. Bei romantischen Sonnenuntergängen kamen sie sich wieder näher.

Auf Jeanettes Geburtstagsparty versteckte das Paar sein neues Glück nicht mehr. Ein Freund: „Sie hielten die ganze Zeit Händchen, küssten sich.“

Vielleicht haben Jeanette und ihr Rocker endgültig gemerkt, dass sie einfach zusammengehören.

Quelle: Bild


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2010)

och nöööööö

fande ihre outfits in ihrer singel zeit teilweise sehr "interessant"


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2010)

Ich find er sollte sie nu auch gut festhalten  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

ach wie süß


----------



## Jeaniholic (21 Aug. 2010)

d'oh!


----------

